# Who are the Skitarii.



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Any help and some back round would be great thanks


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Try a google search or actually read the main rulebook for 40k.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I havent got the rulebook yet I just ordered it yesterday.


----------



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

I think the Skitarii are the main foot soldiers of the adeptus mechanicus.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

'The bulk of the Adeptus Mechanicus’ armed forces are forge guards known as Skitarii – human soldiers with basic bionic augmentations for communication, weapon links and sensory feeds. With the manufacturing power of the Adeptus Mechanicus behind them, the Skitarii are amongst the best equipped soldiers in the Imperium, and make up the armed forces of the Explorator Fleets.'

They were part of the Laius Rift Campaign in 2005, against the Tyranids on the deadworld Lauis Rift. 

There should be alot of stuff about them on here, including how to convert some of them. Though it does not say much about their background. The Doctines system in the current Imperial guard codex allows you to use them. Here are some that I might suggest:

RESTRICTED TROOPS: Enginseers
The army can now include Tech-Priest Enginseers.

ALTERNATE ORGANIZATION: Mechanized
Infantry must be entirely mounted in Chimeras.

SKILLS AND DRILLS: Sharpshooters
Infantrymen have been enhanced with targeters.

SPECIAL EQUIPMENT: Carapace armour
Infantrymen have carapace armour instead of flak armour.

SPECIAL EQUIPMENT: Cyber-Enhancement
Infantrymen have a 6+ invulnerable save.

Hope this helps Muffinman82.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Crimson you are reading my mind...... kind of scarey:no:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Have played against am army from this list
http://www.tempusfugitives.co.uk/pdf/40k/Codex Cult Mechanicus.pdf

is very nice depends if you want to play in tourneys or just with friends that will allow this sort of thing.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Heres a nice link aswell

Hope it helps :good:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I remember seeing a converted Skitarii army at GW HQ a few years ago. I don't know if it was an abandoned playtest army or just a particularly inventive converted guard force (it was one of many forces in cabinets in the offices so I wouldn't get excited about any Mech forces coming out soon.) 
There were some really cool units, 
Praetorians - Heavy weapons servitors on tank tracks.
Magog - A cybernetic giant (converted old metal orc and goblin giant with Kroak's metal mask on it's face!)
Ghul Cohort - Zombies with cyborg bits accompanied by a Tech adept (probably controlling them)
Skitarii - teched up guardsmen.

There were a few other units (Cohorts) as well which I can't remember now. Like I say this was all converted stuff, no previously unseen mechanicus sculpts and it was at least 3 years ago, so I wouldn't read much into it other than they've probably considered a mechanicus force from time to time (which is no real suprise).

One of the guys in the warhammer world store had converted his own tech guard force and built an excellent Termite transport (which I'm sure many of you have seen.)


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought Tech Guard were your basic troops and the Skitarii were the insane elites of the AdMech infantry.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Nah tech guard is a list term for a guard codex list thats been tooled up to be like the skitari (or so I've been told)


----------



## brotherlamentus (Apr 21, 2008)

i think tech gaurd and skitarii are interchangeable terms to be honest.

Dark apostle is worth a read here, as its got a fair amount of admech info, there being a explorator fleet and all ..


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Might be. In fluff terms I always see the novels treat the terms differently. Skitarii are near feral monsters who tear each other to pieces*. Tech Guard always sound more like elite IG with a few implants.

*certainly this seemed to be true in Titanicus.

//edit - reading Lexicanum it seems Skitarii is the name of all AdMech forces that aren't Titans.//


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The first Soul Drinkers book is good if you want an idea what the Mechanicus' fighting forces are like. Electropriests are the business!


----------

